# ATX Cube??? nzxt rogue atx tauglich???



## bubi0815 (8. Februar 2009)

hi weiß irgendeiner vllt ob es atx cubes zu kaufen gibt, am besten mit nem plexiglasfenster.
Oder kann man in den nzxt rogue auch atx boards unterbringen.
Es solle halt nich all zu teuer sein, also nich die 150 euro marke übersteigen.

wäre cool wenn jemand was wüsste 

mfg

bubi


----------



## Modstar (8. Februar 2009)

Kuck mal bei Caseking= http://www.caseking.de/ da gibts ne extra Cube Katigorie da wirst du bestimmt fündig!
Gefällt dir das Lian Li PC-V350 B - black?


----------



## don-M4verick (9. Februar 2009)

Das ist aber auch nur für µ-ATX, und ich denke er meinte dieses Standard-ATX (305 × 244 mm) oder?
Hab nämlich auch mal Ewigkeiten erfolglos nach Cubes dafür gesucht...jetzt bau ich mein eigenes *g*


----------



## Astaroth (9. Februar 2009)

Nen ATX-Cube hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht finden können, schade eigentlich.
Gibt aber Mods wo der NZXT Rogue auf ATX umgebaut wurde:
Project: Rogue (NZXT Rogue SFF) It lives! Aug 13, '08 - bit-tech.net Forums


----------



## FatalMistake (9. Februar 2009)

ich würde auch einen cube suchen, in den ich mein ATX reinkriege...
sonst bau ich mir ebenfalls meinen eigenen. gar keine schlechte idee don-M4verick. 
mfg


----------



## Modstar (9. Februar 2009)

Ah, stimmt war wohl nicht so konzentriert.
Ja ATX ist schwehr zu bekommen, kuck doch mal bei HTPCs! 
Sonst selber bauen!
Mit planung und unterstützung vom Forum kriegt das sogar jemand mit 2 linken Händen hin,
und mit 2 normalen erst recht!


----------



## Modstar (9. Februar 2009)

Mist, war wohl jemand schneller als ich .
Aber so langsam würde ich als Hersteller mir nen vernünftiges 08/15 ATX Cube überlegen und die werden weggehn wie warme Semeln.
Hoffe das hört jemand!


----------



## Drisq (10. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem U2-UFO o.ä. von Mountain Mods?
Eindeutig würfelig, extrem anpassbar nach den eigenen Vorstellungen, und passt sogar EATX rein 
Nur das mit den max. € 150,- wird da leider nicht klappen fürchte ich


----------



## feivel (10. Februar 2009)

das sieht auch ein bisschen größer aus als ein kleiner würfel?!


----------



## Drisq (10. Februar 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> das sieht auch ein bisschen größer aus als ein kleiner würfel?!



Naja klein ist relativ. 28 Zoll = 71,12 cm Kantenlänge 

Und er fragte nach Cube, ATX und Plexiglasfenster, was der UFO definitiv hat (auch Wunsch auch mehrfach). Von einer Maximalgrösse war nie die Rede


----------



## Maschine311 (10. Februar 2009)

Tja, selbst ist der Mann! Habe euch hier mal ein paar Mods reingehauen, als anregung für Modder, da ich gerade selbst an so einem Teil herumbastel. Wenn es allerdings richtig gut werden soll muß man aber auch mit 100-150€ rechnen. In ganz einfach bekommt man es aber auch so für 50-60€ hin, aber man braucht viel Zeit und Nerven und natürlich das nötige Werkzeug!

Also nur Mut und viel spaß beim Entwickeln!


----------



## FatalMistake (10. Februar 2009)

alda haste die HW vom Bild 4 selbst gezahlt? O.o xD
der letzte sieht gut aus...und der 4 sowieso...schräg... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Der 2. sieht auch gut aus.
aber das sind eher casecons, meinst net auch?

mfg

Meint ihr da ginge auch was mit holz? wäre billiger und einfach zu bearbeiten als Kunststoff.


----------



## Maschine311 (10. Februar 2009)

Ne Ne, das sind nicht meine Mods, ich Sammele nur Bilder von Case-Mods, die sind von Messen, oder sogar hier von PCGH. Ich nehme die um mich zu Inspirieren.
Soweit ich weiß ist das Bild 1. aus Holz gefertigt und auf Bild 3 ist der untere Kasten glaube ich auch aus Holz, bin mir aber nicht sicher da stand leider nichts bei.

Na ja einige haben ein Würfelform, halt "Cube". Das sollen ja auch nur so eine Anregungen sein für Leute die in Erwähgung ziehen sich selbst zu versuchen. Ich brauche immer ganz viele Bilder auch wenn die ansich nichts mit dem Projekt zu tun haben um des es eigentlich geht, aber die eine oder andere kleine Idee kann man dann verwenden, zudem kann ich mir das Bildlich besser im Kopf zusammensetzen wenn ich irgendwas sehe, als wenn ich vor einem weißen Blatt sitze.
Z.B.
der Übergang von Holz/Blech auf Plexiglas, schaue mir dann die Ideen der anderen an und suche mir die besten feinheiten raus und stelle mir das dann Bildlich vor wie es an meinem Aussehen würde! Dazu wie ich es mit meinem zur Verfügung stehenden Material umsetzen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Nen ATX-Cube hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht finden können, schade eigentlich.


Die gibts auch nicht mehr so wirklich.

Früher gabs die mal, im 'Zeigt her eure PCs' Thread sind auch ein paar Bilder von mir und meinem Chenbro SR-103 zu finden, das aber nicht mehr gefertigt wird, soweit ich weiß.
Es gab noch das (deutlich größere) SR-102 und Yeong Yang ist hier recht bekannt, ist aber leider nicht einfach einen unverbastelten Würfel zu finden.

Und transportabel sind sie nicht, im Sinne von tragbar!
Rollbar sind sie hingegen...

€dit:
Yeong Yang Cube
€dit2:
Yeong Yang Server Cube YY - B0420 schwarz Produktinfo Beiz das Warenhaus OHG
Kann man sogar noch kaufen, krass...


----------



## Drisq (10. Februar 2009)

Yeong Yang ist mir auch gerade noch eingefallen. Der YY-0221 ist zwar nicht ganz würfelig (B x H x T: 33,78 x 33,78 x 43,94 cm), dafür aber mit Seitenscheibe, was bei denen von Stefan Payne genannten glaube ich nicht der Fall ist


----------



## Modstar (10. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt das 1. Bild von Maschine311.


----------



## Andi92 (10. Februar 2009)

also im luxx ist ein thread wo jemand das case auf ein ATX standart umbaut. Das Board hat dort drin schon platz doch es ist eine heiden arbeit es zu ändern.


----------



## Maschine311 (11. Februar 2009)

Hier habe noch ein paar schicke Würfel gefunden


----------

